# Hi from Peterborough :)



## G-Motorsports (Aug 17, 2011)

hey everyone,

new on here, couldnt find a newbie section so thought id post on here.

Name is Swap.

Anyone on here from my region?


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

Greetings from a Australia.
From 1989 to 2002 I was working in Peterborough almost every 2nd summer. Got to know the Swallow hotel, B&B, and some of the locals pretty well. It seemed quite a few companies were relocating there from London. I was working for the Pearl.
Generally much better weather there than in miserable London.
Used to be good hooning up and down the motorway, at least before all the cameras starting appearing. Would be fun in the GTR.
Brian


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

I am in oundle. Not far from Peterborough. 

Have you bought an R35?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm only about an hour from Peterborough. Spoke to you a little while ago about respray costs but have not been able to get down to you due to many work comitments....and the fact money is too tight to warrant a respray right now despite enticing prices from you


----------

